# Débranchement



## studentessa92

Domanda: si può parlare di eutanasia (dunque del gesto di staccare la spina) in riferimento a questa parola? Mi ritrovo a dover tradurre un brano in cui il protagonista ha avuto un brutto incidente ed è entrato in coma. Il passo in questione è il seguente:

_La voix trop sombre de sa mère, celle de son père - et d'autres qu'il ne connaît pas - prononcent nettement le mot *débranchement* comme s'il n'entendait pas, Il va ouvrir les yeux, il va crier, hurler qu'il est bien là quelque part au fond de lui-même, ils vont bien voir. Attendez avant de me déconnecter, attendez qe j'ouvre les yeux. Je vais disparaître et vous ne me demandez même pas si je vous entends?_

ho tradotto così: 
 _La voce troppo afflitta di sua madre, quella di suo padre ― e di altri che non conosce ― pronunciano chiaramente la parola *staccare la spina *come se lui non sentisse. Aprirà gli occhi, griderà, urlerà che sta bene lì da qualche parte dentro di sé, lo vedranno. Aspettate prima di staccarmi la spina, aspettate che apra gli occhi. Sto per morire e non mi chiedete nemmeno se vi sento?     
_
Il problema è che non so se ho inteso bene il senso della parola "débranchement"


----------



## matoupaschat

Hai capito perfettamente, ma è forse meglio usare solo "staccare", così l'azione non è più precisa che in francese.


----------



## studentessa92

Mmm quindi secondo te posso tradurre questa parola anche utilizzando un verbo? io mi stavo scervellando a trovare un sostantivo ma "spegnimento", "disconnessione" non suonano granché bene...  
Quando poi il protagonista dice: _Attendez avant de me déconnecter._ Questa frase non sapevo proprio come spiegarla in italiano ecco perché mi è sembrato giusto scrivere "staccare la spina". In questo caso il solo verbo non avrebbe senso.


----------



## cubo magico

Buongiorno a tutti,
secondo me la traduzione "_staccare la spina_" calza a pennello in entrambi i casi (anche perchè non vedo altre possibilità di traduzione in italiano), "_staccare_" tout seul comme proposé par matoupachat ça sonne étrange en italien, dès qu'on l'a lu on se pose tout de suite la question "staccare quoi?" et la phrase semble incomplete.


----------



## studentessa92

Ciao Cubo. Sono d'accordo con te, il solo verbo non ha molto senso ma credo che la proposta di Matoupaschat sia dovuta al fatto che la parola è ambigua anche in francese ecco perché cercavo un termine che lasciasse intendere il gesto di "staccare la spina" ma che non lo dicesse esplicitamente. Inoltre vorrei cercare di avvicinarmi il più possibile allo stile ricercato del testo... la frase "staccare la spina" è un pò cruda


----------



## cubo magico

Ripensandoci mi viene in mente anche : _spegnere i macchinari_, o _staccare i macchinari. "Aspettate prima di staccare i macchinari" _la preferisco di gran lunga rispetto a _"aspettate prima di staccarmi la spina"._


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti, e benvenut@ in WRF, Cubo magico 
Anche io preferisco staccare i macchinari, ma non trovavo l'espressione . Rimane comunque vero che la sola parola "débranchement" suona abbastanza strana in francese e mi chiedevo se non fosse possibile ottenere lo stesso effetto usando "staccare" secco la prima volta, che viene poi meglio definito nella frase successiva.


----------



## cubo magico

matoupaschat said:


> mi chiedevo se non fosse possibile ottenere lo stesso effetto usando "staccare" secco la prima volta, che viene poi meglio definito nella frase successiva.



Il problema secondo me sta nel fatto che il testo cita "_débranchement_" e non "_débrancher" _quindi "_staccare_" non è la traduzione corretta essendo in questo caso l'azione di staccare quello che noi cerchiamo, ovvero "_disinserimento_ o _scollegamento_" che pero' non utilizzerei perchè non mi sembra naturale in italiano. Riuscite ad immaginarvi un gruppo di parenti accanto ad un moribondo intubato dai macchinari che pronunciano la parola disinserimento? o scollegamento? Io sinceramente no, li vedrei intenti a decidere se staccare o meno i macchinari.

Vi propongo quindi questa traduzione:  _La voce troppo afflitta di sua madre, quella di suo padre ― e di altri che non conosce ― pronunciano chiaramente la frase "stacchiamo i macchinari"come se lui non sentisse.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Et merci matoupaschat pour le bienvenue. _


----------



## studentessa92

mmm "Stacchiamo i macchinari" mi dà l'idea che vogliano farlo all'istante... Comunque resta il fatto che Matouspachat ha detto che la parola suona strana anche in francese quindi il problema è del testo... a questo punto tradurrei letteralmente... tipo "spegnimento" o qualcosa del genere... per la frase _ Attendez avant de me déconnecter _potrebbe anche andar bene: _Aspettate prima di lasciarmi andare/morire_. Giusto per mantenere l'ambiguità.


----------

